# Just A Member



## Andre (31/3/14)

My role as Administrator and Moderator on this forum has ended. Thank you all for playing the ball and not the person. Hope I have contributed to the success and spirit of this community.

Looking forward to interact with you as just a member. And a Reonaut.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Gizmo (31/3/14)

Matthee, I for one have truly appreciated your help. You have been such a dedicated administrator of the forum for quite a few months and have been even more dedicated than me in all honesty. You have kept the forum in line and ordered.

I am going to miss the the help tremendously, but can I ask a reason why?


----------



## Riaz (31/3/14)

hi @Matthee 

you have been an awesome administrator!

why are you stepping down?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/3/14)

The reasons are not important.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (31/3/14)

What? no written resignation to be approved by the council of members?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (31/3/14)

Okay Matthee.. Well then all I can do is wish you well.. I am going to have scourge for somebody who will be as good as you which will not be easy, if ever 

@Matthee if you know of anyone that you could recommend please let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (31/3/14)

johanct said:


> What? no written resignation to be approved by the council of members?



I think he knew if he did it that way we would have all said no sorry matthee you here to stay

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (31/3/14)

You have made this forum what it is today @Matthee ! You have done more than your part! Thank you so much for your time as Admin and Moderator! You rock big time!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## johan (31/3/14)

Anyhow, thanks for your excellent service as Administrator & Moderator to this forum @Matthee and welcome as a member to this forum, it has an excellent noob section, but I think Rob will quickly advise you on the best starter kits.

PS. I hope the new Administrator will have mercy on me like you had and save me from ...... (you know) as you did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (31/3/14)

Those are going to be some very big shoes to fill. I'm very happy that you will be sticking around though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (31/3/14)

Welcome back Reonaut and member.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/14)

Whoever takes on the role has some very big shoes to fill! We will miss having you on board @Matthee but glad you can now enjoy the forum as a normal member

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (31/3/14)

I wanted to press dislike on this post soo bad but in all honesty I respect @Matthee decision.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (31/3/14)

@Matthee I echo the sentiments from all those above. Excellent moderators/administrators are key to the success of any board.

You are a true asset to Ecigssa regardless of role!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (31/3/14)

@Matthee, this is sad... I really appreciated your help and pations, especially with my "blond moments". Gona miss your help very much.

Sad sad sad, the Moderator Super Hero has retired

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (31/3/14)

I think the previous messages are proof that @Matthee did a superb job as admin/moderator. 

But it goes deeper than that. Matthee was more than a moderator, he was always there to give his views and encouragement to all concerned. 

I respect your decision but hope you will continue to sprinkle your magic on the forum

All the best fellow member!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

This is pretty devastating! @Matthee you have guided me in my vaping journey and on the forums... you have been more than invaluable and you have always commanded the highest respect from everyone and none more so than me! You have been the best administrator I have ever been involved with on any of the forums I have been on and your control and guidance is going to be sorely missed!

Please tell me you are not leaving the country and that you will will still be here as a normal member?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (31/3/14)

I've only been here a short while @Matthee and I can even see the value you have given this forum through moderation as well as giving advice. 
I sincerely hope you continue to be a part of the family even if it is in a member capacity. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/14)

@Matthee you have been an inspiration to us all and have guided us through the forum and community with grace and finesse. 

I echo the sentiments of the others and sincerely hope that you remain a member of this close family you have helped create here.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TylerD (31/3/14)

I almost posted to ask if this is an April fools joke and got exited, and then I saw it is 31 March and got sad again. Damn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (31/3/14)

LOL good point Mr D


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I almost posted to ask if this is an April fools joke and got exited, and then I saw it is 31 March and got sad again. Damn.



 I need a emoticon that has tears... stand by I think I have one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve (1/4/14)

@Matthee , I also haven't been here long but thanks for the priceless info, encouragement and everything !! Hope you enjoy your "just a member" status

Reactions: Like 1


----------

